# Help! Pigeons won't leave nest on balcony.



## Vicson (May 30, 2013)

HI - New to the site. Glad I found it, we are a bit desperate. 
We have a bbq grill set up on our balcony, it has been covered and unused for months. Now that summer is here we would like to grill and hang out on the balcony with our dog and cat. However there is an active pigeon nest tucked underneath the grill (which is still covered). We thought it was sweet at first to have an active nest so close to the house, but now the pair have laid new eggs and have new babies, this is the second set, and we are beginning to think we may never be able to use the grill. 
We let the first pair of babies grow and thought they would leave on their own schedule and that would be that. We were not aware that pigeons can have multiple clutches of eggs, continually, with no break in between. 
How long will it take to for these babies to grow and fly away? 
How long is the window between clutches? My husband checked on them, when the first set of babies were big and noticed new eggs! 
Will there ever be an end?
How do get rid to pigeons wit out being cruel? 
We read that we need to remove the grill and nest and clean the space all within one day, so they can't come back, but how do we know when that day is? 
Please help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your patience with those sweet birds. 
As long as the nest is there they will not move out. How long ago where the eggs laid? If they are in an advanced stage you will have to let them hatch and after they hatch about 10 days later start checking for new ones. Just take the next clutch away. The babies will be flying away with the parents at some point at about 5-6 weeks of age, then you can remove the nest and block the space where they are building the nest.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern and asking us before taking action.

Make the place unfriendly for the birds after babies have grown and you won't see them again unless you are feeding them. Remove the next clutch of eggs as soon as they are laid and your unwanted guests will be gone once their kids are raised. *


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vicson said:


> HI - New to the site. Glad I found it, we are a bit desperate.
> We have a bbq grill set up on our balcony, it has been covered and unused for months. Now that summer is here we would like to grill and hang out on the balcony with our dog and cat. However there is an active pigeon nest tucked underneath the grill (which is still covered). We thought it was sweet at first to have an active nest so close to the house, but now the pair have laid new eggs and have new babies, this is the second set, and we are beginning to think we may never be able to use the grill.
> We let the first pair of babies grow and thought they would leave on their own schedule and that would be that. We were not aware that pigeons can have multiple clutches of eggs, continually, with no break in between.
> How long will it take to for these babies to grow and fly away?
> ...


Because the eggs are new you can just toss them as they are nothing more than like a chicken's egg from the fridge. clean the nest mess and undcover your grill and start cookin! they will find another spot. a hen will lay two more eggs when her squabs from the last batch are about three to four weeks of age..sometimes sooner as the cock bird takes over the feeding/weaning at that point, so if you want to enjoy your balacony nip it now.


----------



## Vicson (May 30, 2013)

*Nest under BBQ grill.*

Hi, 
Thanks so much for all the replys. Ok, so on my last check, the eggs have hatched and now there are little furry balls of birds. The mama is sitting on them and they seem very young. So I have to wait until this second set of babies flies......4-6 weeks, in the meantime I can remove any new eggs from the nest? Like reach in and discard them? Aren't they fertilized and like embryos now? Feel bad stealing her eggs, although at this point there are NO new eggs just fuzzy baby birds. So I should check daily to make sure no eggs appear and wait for the babies to take flight, then tough love these pigeons off my balcony? So crazy, the birds can lay new eggs while there is still kids in the nest, but I guess it is the same with humans, huh? OK. thanks again. I will keep the board updated. Maybe I can try to snap of pics. 
A


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh! I thought you just found the eggs.. yes those are way far along to discard!..lol..
sounds like you have a good plan, the eggs would be no different than an egg you eat for breakfast as life can't grow in it unless it is incubated for some 5 or so days. It is funny how we can eat an omelet with no problem but have a hard time with eggs we don't eat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vicson said:


> Hi,
> So I should check daily to make sure no eggs appear and wait for the babies to take flight, then tough love these pigeons off my balcony? So crazy, the birds can lay new eggs while there is still kids in the nest, but I guess it is the same with humans, huh?
> A


*Yes, check DAILY remove the eggs (NOT nest) remove when laid. Once kids are grown and weaned 5 to 6 weeks of age (yes kids grow so fast these days) remove all their comfort spots and flower pots, and anything they have been sitting on, better for them to find a new home. *


----------

